# Using a Router as a Joiner



## PorterCable690 (Apr 24, 2012)

One of the benefits of a split router fence is the ability to use your router as a joiner to get machine-perfect edges for your projects. As hard as we try to do glue ups with precision (Photo#1), often we get movement during the clamping and drying phases and the outcome is our edge match-up is close but no cigar (Photo #2). Sanding or planing is one option to remedy the edge match-up challenge, but that requires much work and the product is less than perfect.

The solution? Add shims to your outfeed fence (simple as three sheets of notebook paper) to your get your desired trim dimension. In this case, three sheets of notebook paper resulted in 1/64-inch trim thickness which was exactly what was needed to true up the edges (Photo #3). Use a straight edge against the outfeed fence and extend it across the tip of the router bit. Adjust your fence until there is no gap along the outfeed fence and your straight edge and the straight edge is just barely touching the tip of your router bit cutting edge. Secure your router fence and you are off to the races (Photo #4). In this example, the dimensional difference between the infeed fence and outfeed fence was 1/64-inch, just enough to true up the glued up board edges (Photo #5).


----------



## grbrico (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## raywise (Aug 4, 2012)

Exactly what I need to do to a plywood ladder I'm making for our bunks in the caravan. Somehow my eye is never good enough when using the circular saw, (I'm now using a straight edge :dirol. This looks to be a good way to true up the edges, 

Thanks
Ray


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

You got that right Keith! I split my fence a few months ago, and I've been using it as an edge plainer, after I rip some lumber on the table saw. Makes as smooth an edge, if not better, then the factory edge.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I forget which store either Rockler or Woodcraft sell shim stock for doing this. If I recall it comes in three thicknesses and sells for about $5 dollars. Nice pictures and instructions.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I was thinking of this at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Precision-Brand-0-015-Thick-Plastic/dp/B00207V6W2/ref=sr_1_21?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1344960945&sr=1-21&keywords=.015%22+plastic

GCG


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I am thinking that might also work for "straightening" out a board that has warped a little? I have a 1x1 piece of oak that is a little warped and would love to make it straight.

If I arrange the board so that the warp goes into the fence, I think it might clean up the warp. No?


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> I am thinking that might also work for "straightening" out a board that has warped a little? I have a 1x1 piece of oak that is a little warped and would love to make it straight.
> 
> If I arrange the board so that the warp goes into the fence, I think it might clean up the warp. No?


Depends.

If the entire piece rests on the infeed fence at he start of the cut, then probably yes.

If some extends beyond the fence but will not raise away from the fence as as it is moved then again probably yes.

If the part that extends beyond the fence WILL raise the piece off the fence as it is moved then it may take a while and take off more than you want.

This all assumes that the face of the piece resting on the table surface is itself flat and true.

GCG


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

I know everyone hates clam shell packaging, BUT, make great shims for a variety of projects. Great tip on joining.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Very nice photos Keith. 

I do have a question possibly borne of lack of expertise: Why not use a flush trim bit?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I called Bench Dog a while back looking for shims for one of their old fences. The lady who answered the phone said they no longer make it but she uses playing cards. At last--something to do with the jokers!!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mftha said:


> Very nice photos Chris.
> 
> I do have a question possibly borne of lack of expertise: Why not use a flush trim bit?


HI Tom - No reason you can't, with a straight edge of some kind for the bearing to guide on. Or, you could use a flush trim bit with the offset fence system also. I frequently do just that as, other than my spiral bits, the only bit I have that is shear cut happens to be a 1/2" flush trim, which is my favorite for jointing. I just need to set the bit height to take the bearing out of the equation.


----------



## PorterCable690 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Tom:

If you use a trim bit with a bearing either on the top or the bottom, and the vertical plane of the board edge naturally fades or is too proud, the trim bit will not true up the edges as desired. In fact, a trim bit with a bearing will only partially true up the edges with those characteristics. As you know, the bearing will ride against any surface it is presented with and this is why a straight bit with no bearing is preferable. This is why a shimmed outfeed fence is a good alternative to a trim bit. 

Just my two cents.... 

-Keith


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Keith, a very valuable two cents. Thanks.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I ended up using this:

Office Depot Brand Poly 2 Pocket Portfolio Black by Office Depot

Not sure if that's the same one. I took my micrometer and was checking everything trying to stay cheap and close to .015" (1/64th) and reasonably rigid. This came in at .018" and three stacked comes in at 7/128th's. Then I just cut to fit and made a slot to slide past the screws attaching the sliders in my fence.

Now I have three shims and stock enough to make three more If I need them. They work great.

GCG


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

*Jointing on a table saw*

Here is a way to joint on a table saw that works quite well. You need a long straight board about six or more inches wide. Glue a vertical guide about two or three inches wide to it on one side. Then cut a kerf the width of your saw blade into the wide piece about half way down the length. This creates an infeed and outfeed side. When fixed to your fence this will allow a crooked piece of wood to be "jointed" straight.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Just ripped and edge planed 48 feet of 1x3(2 1/2) to make 1x2's. Cant's tell what side I planed and whats the factory edge.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

mftha,

In this case he is both trimming the overhang and cleaning up the shorter edge at the same time. If he flush trimmed it, he would need to run the whole package through the joiner anyway to correct the burn marks and so on.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> I was thinking of this at Amazon.
> 
> Precision Brand 0.015" Thick 10" x 20" Plastic Color Coded Shim Flat Sheet: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
> 
> GCG




The bad thing about that is, you can only increase, or subtract by .0150. To me, .015 is half a mile! 

Paper, or old playing cards can get you closer.

I just measured an old card, and it is .010 thick. I'm sure they vary.

Sheet of paper may be .002-.003 thick.


----------

